# Aion eine Chance geben?



## Nahemis (28. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute,

die Frage, die sich viele von Euch stellen ist, kann ich in Aion Spass mit Gruppen haben und interessante Monster schnetzeln. Die Antwort ist ja!

Aion bietet einiges an Instanzen und Gebieten, in denen Ihr Euch mit Euren Freunden und mit Gruppen so richtig austoben könnt. Raids gibt es und die Bosse erfordern taktisches spielen.
Der Schweregrad der Instanzen und Bossgegner steigt dabei mit zunehmendem Level Eures Charakters. 

Man hört oft das Aion Questlöcher hat und man nur sehr zäh vorran kommt. Das war einmal denn mit dem neuen Patch 2.0 Aion: Assault on Balauera hat das Grinden ein Ende.

In Aion kann man auch PvP machen. Es werden Burgen und wichtige Schlüsselpunkte mit mehreren Hundert Mann regelmäßig erobert.
Solch epische Schlachten, die man zum großem Teil im Flug bestreitet, gibt es in keinem anderen MMO. Das Fliegen in Aion ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels und es macht riesigen Spaß sich mit seinen eigenen Flügeln in die Lüfte zu erheben.

Ich hoffe ich kann Euer Interesse für Aion wecken und vielleicht mag der Eine oder Andere Aion eine Chance geben, denn Aion ist ein fantastischen Spiel mit einer bezaubernden Landschaft, ansprechendem Gruppengefühl und einer sagenhaft schönen Grafik   Schaut Euch doch mal die Instanzen und das PvP von Aion an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Instanzenliste:

*Nochsana (Level 25-28)
Ein Ausbildungslager in einem kleinen, begrenzten Abyss. Dorthin gelangt man durch den Dimensionskorridor.

Verkleinert auf 59% (Originalgröße: 1920 x 1200) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Himmelstempel von Arkanis (Level 30-33)*
Ein alter Tempel westlich der Rotlava-Klippe. Der Eingang zum Himmelstempel von Arkanis ist der einzige Weg in den Tempel.

*Feuertempel (Level 30-38)*
Ein Tempel in Morheim in Asmodae. Ihr könnt ihn durch das Tor unter dem Kyola-Tempel erreichen.

*Schatten der linken Schwinge (Level 35)
*Ein verstecktes Gebiet, das über Siels Westfestung erreichbar ist.

*Schatten der rechten Schwinge (Level 35)
*Ein verstecktes Gebiet, das über Siels Ostfestung erreichbar ist.

*Schwefelbaum-Nest (Level 35)
*Ein verstecktes Gebiet, das über die Schwefelbaum-Festung erreichbar ist.

Verkleinert auf 59% (Originalgröße: 1920 x 1200) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Stahlharke (Level 40-45)
*Ein Shulack-Schiff der Stahlbart-Piraten, das bei einer der schwebenden Inseln zwischen Elysea und Asmodae vor Anker liegt. Ihr könnt es über Hikarunerk im Außenhafen erreichen.

Verkleinert auf 59% (Originalgröße: 1920 x 1200) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verkleinert auf 59% (Originalgröße: 1920 x 1200) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Alquimia-Forschungszentrum (Level 41-44)
*Ein Forschungszentrum tief in der Alquimia-Feste. Hier werden geheime Experimente an Menschen durchgeführt.

Verkleinert auf 59% (Originalgröße: 1920 x 1200) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lepharisten-Geheimlabor (Level 41-45)*
Ein Forschungslabor im Lepharisten-Forschungszentrum. Kirrus-Torhüter bewacht den Eingang.

*Indratu-Festung (Level 41-48)
*Hierhin gelangt man, wenn man vom Ende des Kishar-Streitgebiets aus den Hang hinabgeht. In der Kaserne sitzen Balaur.

*Azoturan-Festung (Level 43-45)
*Eine von den Lepharisten errichtete Basis im Abyss. Sie soll durch eine Passage in der Lepharisten-Forschungseinrichtung erreichbar sein.

*Draupnir-Höhle (Level 43-48)*
Eine Balaur-Basis am Ostende von Beluslan. In der Höhle haben sich viele Balaur eingenistet, darunter Draconeuten und Nagas.

*Abyss von Asteria (Level 45-50)
*Ein verstecktes Gebiet, das über die Asteria-Festung erreichbar ist.

*Krotan-Untergrundfestung (Level 45-50)
*Ein verstecktes Gebiet, das über die Krotan-Zuflucht erreichbar ist.

*Kysis-Untergrundfestung (Level 45-50)*
Ein verstecktes Gebiet, das über die Festung Kysis erreichbar ist.

*Miren-Untergrundfestung (Level 45-50)*
Ein verstecktes Gebiet, das über die Miren-Festung erreichbar ist.

*Untergrundfestung der Ruinen von Roah (Level 45-50)
*Ein verstecktes Gebiet, das über die Festung der Ruinen von Roah erreichbar ist.

*Adma-Feste (Level 50)*
Eine Feste südlich der Schlucht der Toten. Von dort soll es einen Geheimgang zur Nahor-Burg geben.

Verkleinert auf 96% (Originalgröße: 1166 x 1110) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dredgion (Level 50)
*Das fliegende Kampfschiff der Balaur.

Verkleinert auf 59% (Originalgröße: 1920 x 1200) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geheim-Forschungszentrum von Theobomos (Level 50)
*Ein verborgener Bereich, in den Ihr durch den Eingang zum Geheimforschungszentrum von Theobomos gelangt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verkleinert auf 37% (Originalgröße: 1920 x 1200) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Poeta der Finsternis (Level 50)
*Poeta, nachdem es in der Zukunft von der Anuhart-Legion erobert wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*High-End Instanzen bis lvl 55*

*Udas-Tempel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verkleinert auf 67% (Originalgröße: 1680 x 1050) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Udas-Tempelgruft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





**Beshmundirs Tempel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verkleinert auf 67% (Originalgröße: 1680 x 1050) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




**Abyss-Splitter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verkleinert auf 88% (Originalgröße: 1280 x 800) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Chantra-Dredgion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





**Solo-Instanzen



Haramel

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haramel ist eine Solo-Instanz. Daeva können sie als Gruppe nicht betreten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für dieses Verlies gibt es keine Zugangs-Quest. Alle Charaktere der Stufen 18-22 können eintreten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf Haramel bezogene Quests erhält man auf Seiten der Elyos in der Zitadelle von Verteron. Die asmodischen Quests gibt es in der Festung Altgard.




**Kromedes Prozess




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kromedes Prozess ist eine Soloinstanz. Daeva können diese Instanz als Gruppe nicht betreten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur Charaktere der Stufen 37-41 können Kromedes Prozess betreten. Ein Charakter, der die Instanz betreten möchte, muss die Zugangs-Quest angefangen oder abgeschlossen haben.




**Talocs Höhle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Talocs Höhle ist eine Solo-Instanz. Daeva können diese Instanz als Gruppe nicht betreten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Zugangs-Mission für Elyos wird automatisch zugewiesen, sobald die Quest "Schlachtschiff auf dem Weg nach Inggison" abgeschlossen wurde. Asmodier erhalten die Quest automatisch, wenn die Mission "Dredgion-Wrack" abgeschlossen worden ist.


**Elite-Gebiete

*Asmodier

- Schwarzklauendorf (ab lvl 16)
- Silbermähnendorf (ab lvl 25)
- Nebelmähnendorf (ab lvl 35)
- Bakarma-Kaserne (ab lvl 45)

Elyos

- Krall-Elitegebiet Tursin Ganison ( ab lvl 16
- Kaidan Mine (ab lvl 25)
- Kaidan Hauptquatier (ab 35)
- Indratu (ab 45)

Elite Gebiet Kaidan Hauptquatier

Verkleinert auf 59% (Originalgröße: 1920 x 1200) - Hier klicken um das Bild in Originalgröße anzuzeigen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Worldbosse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Videos zu den Instanzen, Regionen, Trailer und dem PvP

**http://forum.buffed....anzen-und-mehr/** 
*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gyl8iu_YiB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8Po_tSfrEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSbJd2ZYyKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIYl0M1JLMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdKRNt_1Hh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dA2W3ZhoD-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Mehr Bilder und Screenshots von Aion findet Ihr hier:

http://forum.buffed....enshots-bilder/*


----------



## Shaft13 (1. November 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du noch posten,warum man jetzt AION eine Chance geben soll?Lese dort oben nichts,was ich nicht auch in HDRO,Warhammer,AoC oder WOW haben könnte.


----------



## binnett (1. November 2010)

dass problem an aion ist der support, wollte nach 5jahren wow wechsel hab beim account erstellen fehler gemacht aber nachdem der support gesehn hat dass ich schon f 2monate bezahlt habe hat er es nicht f notwendiggehalten mir zu antworten. hab aion über steam digital runtergeladen bin auf sprache deutsch gegangen und habe nun aion(north amerika) naja spiel ich halt wieder wow bis diabolo kommt
mlg


----------



## Silentpups (1. November 2010)

Aion ist schon ein gutes Spiel keine Frage, aber sie hätte das spiel auf 3 Spieler Fraktionen auslegen sollen wie bei DAOC. 





Problem ist einfach, z. B. auf Kromede Elyos das der Server im PvP Bereich tot ist, die Asmodia haben alles was es gibt im PVP und die Elyos kommen auf kein grünen Ast mehr und die ganzen Großen Gilden transen auf ein anderen Server.




Hätten Sie 3 spielbare Fraktionen ins spiel Integriert hätte die eine Fraktion die andere Fraktion unterstützen können, bis ein gleich gewicht wieder hergestellt ist, hat bei DAOC wunder bar funktioniert.




Echt schade aber das muss NCSoft schnellst möglich in den griff bekommen, sonst ende es wie bei WAR.

P.S bin auf Herr der Ringe gewechselt, aber nur weil mein Account gehackt wurde sonst würde ich Aion weiter spielen, und NCSoft "Support" es nicht schafft ihn wieder komplett herzustellen, das ist echt ein now go das geht gar nicht was NCSoft sich da leistet, und ich bin ja kein Einzelfall


----------



## facepaw (1. November 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen die möglichkeit sich die ingame währung völlig legal durch den verkauf der im shop für echtes geld erwerbbaren waffenstyles


----------



## Virthu (1. November 2010)

binnett schrieb:


> dass problem an aion ist der support, wollte nach 5jahren wow wechsel hab beim account erstellen fehler gemacht aber nachdem der support gesehn hat dass ich schon f 2monate bezahlt habe hat er es nicht f notwendiggehalten mir zu antworten. hab aion über steam digital runtergeladen bin auf sprache deutsch gegangen und habe nun aion(north amerika) naja spiel ich halt wieder wow bis diabolo kommt
> mlg


was genau ist das problem? hast ein us-spielkonto eröffnet?

dass der Us-client lädt, ist normal, weil man im launcher jederzeit die möglichkeit hat, auf europa umzustellen.

@thread-thema: ich finds bisserl unkuhl, für aion mit pve zu werben. das ist nicht unbedingt der schwerpunkt des spiels und wer nur wegen pve zu aion kommt und NUR pve machen will, wird nicht so glücklich, wie im wow-wunderland.

btw, nahemis, wer bist du eigentlich von den beiden: lisertan oder imhotep? 

PEEE ES:

nicht ganz optimal, aber besser als reines pve:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5Vb3QtHnjA&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (1. November 2010)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber als ich noch gespielt hab, zu Release, sahen Instanzen folgendermaßen aus:

Man kam rein und blickt auf drölfquillionen Mobs die allesamt soviel HP haben wie in WoW teilweise Bosse. Ergo braucht man fürn Trashpack von 3 - 4 Mobs locker mal 5 Minuten, mal abgesehen davon dass man nonstop durch cc´n muss, wenn da auch nur ein Vieh zu früh rauskam oder getriggert wurde, war man dem Wipe n Stückchen näher.

Das zieht sich dann bis zum ersten Zwischenboss der ungefähr solang steht wie der komplette Trash bis dahin und ausser Autohit nix kann. Loot gibts dann n grünen oder blauen Mist und wenn man Glück hat n Set Teil für ne Klasse die net dabei ist. Gz.

Ich erinner mich noch gut an Steelrake runs, unter 4 Stunden ging da mal gar nix und das war nur mitte und unten, wenn dann auch noch oben machen wolltest hast nochmal 2 stunden draufpacken können. Wipes net mitgerechnet.

Oder Draupnir Caves, meine Fresse, ich war da mit Leuten drin die wussten was Sache war, kannten auch den Weg usw. wir waren da geschlagene 8! Stunden drin. Ich hab gedacht ich schmeiss gleich den Monitor ausm Fenster. Allein um diese komischen Obelisken oder was das waren in die Luft zu sprengen haben wir 2 Stunden gebraucht und sind 4 mal dran verreckt, weil die scheiss Elementare so einen Dmg machen dass es nimmer herrlich ist. und was hats gebracht, n Setteil für ne Sorc die das ding schon hatte und der rest ging an den Vendor. Super Sache.

Keine Ahnung obs heut immer noch so ist, falls ja, viel Spass.


----------



## Berghammer71 (1. November 2010)

@ Nahemis

Sehr schöner Beitrag, vote for Sticky (vor allem für Leute die es abhalten kann sinnlos zu fragen ob ihnen ein Apfel schmeckt)
Ich sehe du schreibst weniger, - so in der Art würde ich es formulieren.

Nur so als Vorschlag.


Zum Kommentar: Warum sollte man AION spielen?

Derzeit technisch das beste MMO mit der beste Soundkulisse, die besten Updates (kostenlose Addons) das auch mit älteren
Rechnern trotz Spitzengrafik gut zu recht kommt. Viele Videoszenen die auch zur Spielathmosphäre passen und das MMO
mit dem den meisten "Ohhhh" Effekten auf dem Markt. Ideal für Spieler die etwas herausfordernes mit Langzeitmotivation
suchen.

Einzigartig: Das MMO "oohoo Effekten", anspruchsvolles PvE, Massen-PvP, interessante Instanzen,  Flugkämpfe -show`s die wiederum
in allen Bereichen neue Möglichkeiten zulassen in einer rundum stimmigen Welt. 

AION verbindet von allen MMO`s PvP, PvE, interessante Einzel-Quest`s am besten, wenn auch teilweise vom Schwierigkeitsgrad am schwersten.

Kein anderes MMO bietet diese gleichzeitige Vielfalt an positven Überraschungselementen, spielbare grafische Top-Leistung auch bei älteren
und Möglichkeiten


*Was sind falsch verbreitete Meinungen über AION?
*
*Grinden:
*Oft grundlos angegriffen, entwickelte sich leider eine Anti-AION Fraktion - Quest zum Bsp. sind mehr als genug da
- und selbst wenn nicht, werden Drops, die man für für 6 stellige Beträge im Ah verkaufen kann schon ab Level 25 auffindbar.
Nur einer der vielen "ooHHHO" Effekte - das man hierzu in anderen MMO`s auf maximal Level lange farmen darf, wird einfach
verschwiegen. Die Personen die sich auf das Instanzenleveln per Randomgruppen versteift haben, waren die ersten die aus
dem Spiel flüchteten und Grinder riefen, ohne nachzudenken wieviel Wiederholgungsquest sie in anderen MMO`s  für Erfolge
machen. Spieler die hier gemischt spielen u. auf gute Gruppen ein wenig achten haben kein Problem in Aion.

*Asiatischer Style:
*Es ist eher ein phantasievoller Style, die Charaktäre (Gesichter) kann man zu 100% selbst gestalten - es ist aber ebend nicht westlich
Ritter, Priester oder Tolkien, Warhammerfiguren gibt es so nicht - das mochten einige nicht, ich empfinds als nicht störend.

*Nachteile:
*Der Schwierigkeitsgrad kann schon mal Hardcore sein wenn eine Gruppe zusammen tut und glaubt das man als erfahrende WoW-Spieler
durchmaschiert. Es reicht ein Fehler zum wipen und das in der damaligen ersten Instanz mit Level 25. Auch sonst ist es wirklich anspruchsvoll,
Reperaturkosten sind Reperaturkosten und keine "Wayne" Trinkgelder- Missionen führen direkt mal ins feindliche PvP Gebiet u.s.w.
Nichts für schwache Nerven, Leute mit wenig Zeit oder die mal "ebend" orientierungslos im gegenrischen Gebiet ein Quest machen möchten.
Weiterhin könnte der Support mal wesentlich besser funktionieren.  Für Massen PvP empfiehlt sich eine schnelle Inet Anbindung und entsprechend
besserer PC. AION ist nicht für eine kurzweilige Tagesroutine gedacht, Spieler ohne ausreichend Zeit, Geduld und Geschick werden keinen Spass
haben.

_Im westenlichen sorgt der Schwierigkeitsgrad dafür das geduldlose Spieler das MMO gefrustet verlassen - sorgt im Gegenzug für eine gelasserene Communtiy.

_


----------



## Virthu (1. November 2010)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber als ich noch gespielt hab, zu Release, sahen Instanzen folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Man kam rein und blickt auf drölfquillionen Mobs die allesamt soviel HP haben wie in WoW teilweise Bosse. Ergo braucht man fürn Trashpack von 3 - 4 Mobs locker mal 5 Minuten, mal abgesehen davon dass man nonstop durch cc´n muss, wenn da auch nur ein Vieh zu früh rauskam oder getriggert wurde, war man dem Wipe n Stückchen näher.
> 
> ...



dropraten sind etwas besser als früher, aber immer noch relativ niedrig. 1-2 goldene sachen bekommt man z.b. in DP pro run deutlich öfter. 

stahlharke wurde sehr stark entschärft, falls du nur 2-3 monate direkt nach release gespielt hast. ausserdem sind die leute vom spielerischen und von der ausrüstungen her nun deutlich besser dran als früher. simples beispiel: FT war früher ein kleines problem für neue spieler und konnte schon mal über 1 std lang dauern, samt wipes etc. heutzutage rennt man u.u. unter 30 min durch - und bekommt oftmals sehr schöne blaue waffen vom endboss, die dank waffenkombination wirklich gut zur geltung kommen.

in draupnir war ich nicht drin, aber man kommt wohl in 30 min zum endboss, wenn man keinen komplett-run samt optionalen bossen macht.

dazu kommen halt mittlerweile neue spielereien wie eben die neuen solo inis und die neuen inis mit etwas interessanteren(aber nicht zwingen schweren) bossen. und natürlich beshmundir hardmode mit dem anscheinend extrem knackigem endboss, der auch auf normaler schwierigkeitsstufe immer noch eine herausforderung darstellt. tahabata, der s-rang boss von DP, ist ebenso eine attracktive und herausfordende option.

wann der 2.1 patch rauskommt, ist noch nicht bekannt, aber vor cataclysm wird er sicher da sein - und dann gibts halt für pveler nochmals mehr loot in allen inis, wie auch mehr kram für handwerker, da die fluxe deutlich öfter droppen sollten. das wird sicherlich die motivation für ini-besuche um einiges stärken.

aber wie gesagt, vom pve alleine wird man hier nicht glücklich, das ist so auch nicht vorgesehen. wobei man halt dennoch etwas zu tun hat. bloss ist ein grosser teil des inhaltes unter 50 für erfahrene wow-raider kinderleicht und bis 50 dauerts halt 1-2 monate.

p.s.: wobei mit "erfahrene wow-raider" nicht unbedingt die leute gemeint sind, die ohne addons nicht leben können und nie etwas von cc gehört haben.


----------



## Nahemis (1. November 2010)

Im Grunde habt ihr alle natürlich Recht. Aion hat Vor- und sicherlich auch Nachteile aber es ist insgesamt ein tolles Spiel. 

Wir leben in einer Zeit in der es MMO´s besonders schwer haben, da der Markt von nur einem Spiel beherrscht wird. 
Einige freuen sich auf Tera aber ich befürchte, daß auch da die Euphorie sehr rasch nach Release vorbei seien wird und vielleicht wieder ein tolles Spiel verschwinden wird. Selbst bei dem kommenden Mega-Titel Star Wars wurde bereits der Flopp des Spiels vorhergesagt. 

Wenn sämliche Spiele am westlichen Markt scheitern könnte es gut passieren, das für uns keine Spiele mehr entwickelt werden. 
Und die Liste an gescheiterten MMO´s ist lang.

Hier mal ein Beispiel für ein MMO welches es derzeit nur auf dem asiatischen Markt gibt und auch nur dafür Entwickelt wurde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85mtY1oh2IM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will nicht das es nur den Marktführer gibt. Ich möchte das auch mein Spiel gut läuft und es ständig neue Inhalte gibt. Deswegen trete ich für mein MMO ein. Deswegen sollte die Communty von Aion nett und hilfsbereit sein um ihr Spiel in ein gutes Licht zu rücken. Damit auch Aion eine Chance auf unserem Markt hat und wir es noch lange weiterspielen können.

Liebe Grüße,

Nahemis


----------



## Berghammer71 (1. November 2010)

Hehe - wenn ich die Grafik sehe, weiß warum AION ein Grafikupdate bekommt.

Das Kommentar von Shaft13 ist ausschlagebend, dein Kommentar ist schlüssig - nur wird darauf jemand kaum AION eine Chance geben.
Zur guten Community gehört das die Leute wissen, oder nicht wissen was sie haben.

WoW setzte sich deshalb über die Erwartungen durch, weil viele von der neuen MMO Spielidee sprachen (inet, flat schlug da grad durch).

Von dem her wird kein neues MMO WoW ersetzen, 1 Person die positives berichtet ist quasi eine Art Kettenwerbung.

Von dem her würd ich auch kurz sagen, wer AION besser nicht testet, das gäbs nur unsachliche Negativwerbung, es geht ja auch in
Kurzformat in 2 Sätzen.

Egal ob Tera oder sonstwas - das nächste echte MMO Highlight geht in entweder in Richtung RL-Grafik - oder aber, in der Verbindung
RL und MMO über (Richtung Second Life)

Nehmen wir mal an die Stadt Köln wird im MMO nachgebaut (technsich möglich) - darin dann ein paar nette Quests als Abenteuer eingebaut,
dann kommt ein Discounter, gibt allem Spielern die Ihren Charakter mit dem Discounter Logo ausstatten 5 Prozent Rabatt - dann ist eine
neue MMO Götterungdämmerung geboren.

Aber bis dahin, wird der Markt eher schrumpfen - zu unkreativ einige Softwareschmieden, zu ungeduldig die Casuals und für viele war
WoW eine schöne Erfahrung und fertig. Das zu wieder zu steigern oder neu aufleben zu lassen bedarf brillianter Konzepte.

Eine sehr gutes Spiel ist heutzutage kein Hit mehr, dazu spielen einfach heutzutage viel zu viele Menschen. Damals wurde ein Hit in
der Computerspielefachzeitschrift bewertet und 65-90 Prozent der Community hat nicht mehr lang gefackelt. 

Heute solche Prognosen (Tabula Rasa, Bulletin dings, Star Wars, AoC was auch immer) aufstellen zu wollen ist Wahnsinn, nur
Blizzard kann aufgrund der Qualität Millionen Absätze garantieren - nur Kreativität sieht anders aus. Die sind selbst nicht in der Lage
WoW (quasi eine Modeerscheinung) mal ebend zu übertrumpfen.

Back to AION auf dem asiatischen Markt ist es ein Hit weil es mehr ihre Vorstellungen anspricht - auch die werden AION nicht mit irgendwas
mal ebend übertrumpfen können. Aber WoW war halt zuerst da und der nächste Knaller ist nicht vor 5-10 J. zu erwarten (Überlegt mal wieviel
sich denn postives auf den MMO Markt sei WoW getan hat......der Markt steht still, 1 Mill. wechselwillige schauen mal hier oder da, aber das wars)

Auf deutsch, alles vergebene Liebesmüh - da kann auch den ein oder anderen wenigstens offen sagen was Sache ist.


----------



## Paradiso (2. November 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Hehe - wenn ich die Grafik sehe, weiß warum AION ein Grafikupdate bekommt.
> 
> Das Kommentar von Shaft13 ist ausschlagebend, dein Kommentar ist schlüssig - nur wird darauf jemand kaum AION eine Chance geben.
> Zur guten Community gehört das die Leute wissen, oder nicht wissen was sie haben.
> ...



Wieso auch immer du jetzt mit WoW anfängst. 
Nahemis hat wohl in keinerlei Hinsicht erwähnt, dass er mit seinem Beitrag die LEute dazu animieren will, dass
man WoW in die Tonne haut und anfängt Aion zu spielen....
Aber wieder typsich, dass man hier WoW erwähnt, wie in jedem Thread hier im Aion Forum....


----------



## Sin (2. November 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du noch posten,warum man jetzt AION eine Chance geben soll?Lese dort oben nichts,was ich nicht auch in HDRO,Warhammer,AoC oder WOW haben könnte.



Ähm...Ja...Ne, nicht wirklich. Ich habe immer binnen 24 Stunden meine Antwort vom Support gehabt, bei WoW habe ich frustriert nach 7 Tagen mein Ticket gelöscht. Es kommt auch immer darauf an wie man das Ticket schreibt. Wenn jemand ein Ticket mit: "Lololol ihr kackboons, komm net ins Spiel ihr Hirnis" eröffnet, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man was länger wartet. Also ich habe durchwegs positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

Zum Thema Grinden: WoW Spieler die für 5 Murlocköpfe 60 Murlocs killen müssen, sollen mal lieber die Klappe halten. In Aion gibt es für 60 NPCs töten 2 mal mehr XP als in WoW für die Murlocs + Quest zusammen. Aber hey: Is ja was anderes, immerhin hat man ja ne Quest zum Grinden in WoW -.-


----------



## La Saint (2. November 2010)

Was lese ich gerade? Silentpups wechselt zur Konkurrenz. Schade, jetzt habe ich mich gerade an den Nick gewöhnt ^^. Silent, vielleicht schaust du ja gelegentlich mal wieder hier rein.

Was das Thema betrifft, Aion hat es längst nicht mehr nötig, daß man ihm eine Chance gibt. Es hat schon lange seinen Platz unter den MMORPGs gefunden. Und zwar ziemlich weit oben in der Ranking-Liste.

Man muß sich einfach nur mal die Entwicklung bei den MMOs über einen längeren Zeitraum anschauen. Wo es bei WoW schon seit Jahren kontinuierlich bergab geht (ja, ja, nicht bei den Spielerzahlen. Das ist wie bei den Bildzeitungslesern, die nehmen auch ständig zu), sondern bei der Qualität des Spiels. Aion hat es in nur einem Jahr geschafft in fast allen Bereichen Standards zu setzen. Von der Grafik bis zum Festungs-PvP. WoW dagegen sollte das "RPG" streichen. Es ist inzwischen nur noch ein "MMO" und liegt im Anspruch auf der gleichen Ebene wie Second Life.

Ich bin froh, daß Aion kein Massenspiel ist. So kann sich das Entwicklerteam darauf konzentrieren das Spiel voran zu bringen, statt es kindergartentauglich machen zu müssen. Jeder Wowler, der Aion antestet und dann wieder nach WoW zurückkehrt, ist ein guter WoWler. Denn er erhöht damit die Qualität von Aion.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sin (2. November 2010)

La schrieb:


> Es ist inzwischen nur noch ein "MMO" und liegt im Anspruch auf der gleichen Ebene wie Second Life.



Eigentlich ist WoW nichtmal mehr ein MMOG, sondern eigentlich nurnoch ein "OG". Was ich bei Aion positiv fand, dass man oft in einer Gruppe unterwegs war, dass ist das, was ich von einem MMOG erwarte. WoW ist nurnoch eine Solo Spiel mit Online Highscore liste (Archievements, Gearscore + co)


----------



## Ingerim (5. November 2010)

Krass wie kann man 4h fürnsteelrake run gebraucht haben der mitte und unten beinhaltet wir waren vor der leicht veränderten und elriechterten steelrake in 2 1/2 h komplett durch von mitte bis oben und auch anfangs brauchten wir nie wirklich lange also sorry 4h dadrinn ist fast so schlimm als wenn du in DP gerade noch so nen B-Run geschafft hast wobei bei S-run bis jetz leider auch noch keine Thabatte waffe droppte


----------



## Norica (6. November 2010)

schön und gut ic habe es 5 monate gespielt .. nie nie wieder fasse ich dieses Game an.
Support ist miserabel
Gameplay .. naja , ich habe mich gefreut wenn mal man NICHT ins ts musste 
ja festungsdeff .. mein armer rechner...
Götterfestungsraid ..... mein rechner .... _*pat pat*_

ach und die Dred und die C-dred ... *gääähn*


----------



## Virthu (6. November 2010)

Norica schrieb:


> schön und gut ic habe es 5 monate gespielt .. nie nie wieder fasse ich dieses Game an.
> Support ist miserabel
> Gameplay .. naja , ich habe mich gefreut wenn mal man NICHT ins ts musste
> ja festungsdeff .. mein armer rechner...
> ...



PvEe in Frieden... in WoW.

Amen.










Kromede hat endlich ein paar nette Festungsfights geboten und die letzten Tagen waren wunderbar ertragreich im Hinblick auf PvP. Wer braucht schon Beshmundir 

Die neuen Patches, die vor Cataclysm einschlagen sollen, werden dazu an allen Ecken und Enden ein angenehmere und "lohnenswertere" Leveln und PvE-Erlebnisse bringen, so dass man mehr zeit für den Einsatz neue erworbener ITAMZ im PvP verbringen kann. Miraju wird leichter erreichbar, Zeug über Berufe herstellen wird ebenso leichter und MOAR DROPZ gibts dann wohl auch überall.

Beispiel-threads mit Diskussionen über die neuen Änderungen:
http://forums.eu.aio...ead.php?t=16904
http://www.aionsourc...er-patch-notes/

Aber sonst bleibt halt alles vorerst beim alten. Festungspvp benötigt immer noch etwas mehr Rechenleistung als das Rumgammeln in einer 6er Ini, Idiotenklasse Ranger kann immer noch von jeder geistig behinderten Amöbe extrem erfolgreich gespielt werden und die Transfers sorgen immer noch für völlig kaputte Balance.

Es ist zudem sehr schade, dass so viele Leute schlicht RvR-faul sind, da die Belohnungen für die Teilnahme daran einfach phenomenal sind - und dazu toll aussehen. Habe heute bei Veille vorbeigeschaut und nachgesehen, was es dort gibt - und voila, lauter GoldITAMZ fürs Einnehmen der Emo-Festungen. Aber hey, wer braucht das schon, lieber die 0,0000001% Dropraten in Udas genießen  (naja, nachm Patch nicht mehr, da können sich die ganzen "ich bin reiner PvEler" Horste in ihre dunkle Dungeon Höhlen verziehen und die Chats ab und zu mit "Asmo ORT ORT ORT, TUT DOCH WAS!!!11" vollspammen).


Also es lohnt sich eigentlich durchaus - jedoch für die Leute, die schwer enttäuscht von Aion waren, wohl erst mit den kommenden Patches, die bestimmt noch in diesem Jahr erscheinen, und dann auf einem einigermassen ausgeglichenem Server, von denen es aber keine mehr gibt


----------



## Nahemis (6. November 2010)

Also nachdem ich nun auch HDRO getestet habe muss man sagen, AION ist eines der hochwertigsten Spiele auf dem Markt was das Kämpfen, die Grafik und das Gameplay angeht. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Klos1 (7. November 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> @ Nahemis
> 
> Sehr schöner Beitrag, vote for Sticky (vor allem für Leute die es abhalten kann sinnlos zu fragen ob ihnen ein Apfel schmeckt)
> Ich sehe du schreibst weniger, - so in der Art würde ich es formulieren.
> ...



Also, eigentlich ist Aoc der technische Spitzenreiter aller mmo's und nicht Aion. Das kann da insgesamt nicht im Ansatz mithalten. Die Instanzen fand ich in Aion damals nur noch billig und nicht vergleichbar mit denen in Wow. Mag sein, dass es sich geändert hat, aber was an den damaligen Level 25 Instanzen anspruchsvoll gewesen sein soll, will sich mir nicht erschließen. Flugkämpfe sind hingegen Geschmackssache. Ich fand die Idee anfangs ganz gut, aber musste feststellen, dass es für Nahkämpfer einfach für die Tonne ist. Etwas wie Warhammer find ich da besser. Außerdem ist der Abyss auf Dauer einfach ein optischer Alptraum. Alles viel zu leer. Das hängt ein schnell zum Hals raus. Mir zumindest. 

Euro Bilder sehen teilweise aber sehr gut aus. Dennoch bleibe ich dabei. Von der Landschaft her ist Aoc um Klassen schöner gemacht. Lediglich die Charaktermodelle, NPC's sowie deren Animationen suchen ihres Gleichen. Viele andere Sachen hingegen lassen oft deutlich zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## La Saint (8. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Euro Bilder sehen teilweise aber sehr gut aus. Dennoch bleibe ich dabei. Von der Landschaft her ist Aoc um Klassen schöner gemacht. Lediglich die Charaktermodelle, NPC's sowie deren Animationen suchen ihres Gleichen. Viele andere Sachen hingegen lassen oft deutlich zu wünschen übrig.



Wie immer liegt Schönheit nur im Auge des Betrachters. Sie ist also extrem subjektiv. Zugegeben, die Landschaftsgrafik von AoC ist realistischer als bei anderen MMORPGs. Also näher am RL. Aber ist sie dadurch schöner? Um ein glaubwürdiges, stimmungsvolles Ambiente zu erzeugen, in das sich ein Spieler verlieren kann, ist mehr nötig als nur ein paar hochauflösende Texturen anzupappen. Ist es nicht seltsam, das die Leute einen WoW-Dschungel trotz Pixelgrafik und Comic-Style als realistischer betrachten als eine AoC-Hochglanz-Landschaft?

Es kommt bei einem MMORPG auf das Gesamtpaket an. Grafik ist da nur ein Teil von. Wenn die Stärken überwiegen, dann nimmt man ein paar Schwächen gern in Kauf. Und bei Aion gibt es eindeutig mehr Stärken als Schwächen.

AoC dagegen hatte nur eine einzige Stärke. Die Grafik. Der Rest gilt als der größte Treppenwitz der MMORPG-Geschichte. Nicht ohne Grund sind die weltweiten Abozahlen nach einem sagenhaften Releasestart von 700.000 innerhalb von zwei, drei Monaten auf schlappe 80.000 zusammengeschrumpft. Die Leute haben sich halt gefragt, was soll ich mit einer begehbaren Grafikdemo, wenn der Rest des Spiels nicht vorhanden ist?

Ok, sagen die verbliebenen 80K AoC-Spieler. Das war so bei Release. Aber inzwischen haben wir ein ausgefuchstes PvP-System mit super Balancing und ohne Ganken, ein praktisches und nützliches Crafting, keine Bugs im Spiel, eine ausgewogene Serverpopulation und vor allem, die Stats auf den Items sind inzwischen nicht nur Verzierung, sondern haben auch Auswirkung bei der Berechnung von Schaden und Verteidigung. Glückwunsch. Trotzdem bleibe ich lieber bei Aion. Hier ist nämlich die Summe mehr als die Teile.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Daddelprinz (8. November 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Zum Kommentar: Warum sollte man AION spielen?
> 
> Derzeit technisch das beste MMO mit der beste Soundkulisse, die besten Updates (kostenlose Addons) das auch mit älteren
> Rechnern trotz Spitzengrafik gut zu recht kommt.




Das ich nicht lache. AION ist auf älteren Rechnern (z.B. nem Athlon 64 X2 4200, 2GB RAM, Radeon X1950 Pro) unspielbar und ruckelt fast ununterbrochen.


Dazu muss man auch noch sagen, dass WoW technisch besser ist.


----------



## Klos1 (8. November 2010)

La schrieb:


> Wie immer liegt Schönheit nur im Auge des Betrachters. Sie ist also extrem subjektiv. Zugegeben, die Landschaftsgrafik von AoC ist realistischer als bei anderen MMORPGs. Also näher am RL. Aber ist sie dadurch schöner? Um ein glaubwürdiges, stimmungsvolles Ambiente zu erzeugen, in das sich ein Spieler verlieren kann, ist mehr nötig als nur ein paar hochauflösende Texturen anzupappen. Ist es nicht seltsam, das die Leute einen WoW-Dschungel trotz Pixelgrafik und Comic-Style als realistischer betrachten als eine AoC-Hochglanz-Landschaft?
> 
> Es kommt bei einem MMORPG auf das Gesamtpaket an. Grafik ist da nur ein Teil von. Wenn die Stärken überwiegen, dann nimmt man ein paar Schwächen gern in Kauf. Und bei Aion gibt es eindeutig mehr Stärken als Schwächen.
> 
> ...



Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Das stimmt. Die Aussage von Berghammer war aber, dass es technisch gesehen das beste ist. Und das hat nichts mit subjektiver Meinung zu tun, sondern beruht auf Fakten.
Und da zieht Aion von der Landschaft her gegen Aoc den kürzeren. Das ist Fakt. Genauso, wie es Fakt ist, dass von den Animationen her Aion wirklich ungeschlagen ist, in diesem Genre. Wenn wir also von technischer Umsetzung reden, dann reden wir von Fakten, die sich klar bewerten lassen. Geht es darum, was einem persönlich jetzt besser gefällt, dann reden wir von Geschmack. Auch wenn jemand Wow schöner als Aion oder Aoc findet, was ja legitim ist, so ist es dennoch klar, dass Wow technisch gesehen nicht in der gleichen Liga spielt.

Was dir nun persönlich besser gefällt, ist ja deine Sache. Wenn dir Aion Spass macht, dann spiel es. Spricht nichts dagegen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Meiner Meinung nach hatte Aion zu Anfang aber auch viele Schwächen und hob sich in keinster Weise von Aoc ab. Die Quests waren viel zu wenig und außerdem einfach nur billig. Instanzen, zumindest jene, die ich gesehen hatte, boten null Anspruch und waren einfach nur lieblos umgesetzt. Die Landkarten, zumindest jene, die optisch etwas Abwechslung boten, waren klein und die Bewegungsfreiheit meist mehr als eingeschränkt. Viele waren schlauchartig aufgebaut.
Der Abyss ist optisch so spektakulär, wie der Putz an meiner Wand. Am coolsten fand ich craften und PvP. Aber der Plan mit dem Fliegen ging meiner Meinung nach auch nicht auf. Für Nahkämpfer ist das einfach für den Hugo. Weswegen ich nun wieder, wenn ich denn guten PvP haben will, entweder zu Warhammer greife, oder noch besser zu Daoc. Wow oder Aoc zock ich, wenn ich guten PvE haben will.

Das ist meine Meinung. Sämtliche Aussagen bezüglich Aion beziehen sich natürlich nur auf anfängliche Version. Das es inzwischen weitaus besser sein kann, will ich nicht ausschließen. Denn Aoc hat es auch geschafft.
Und davon hab ich mich selbst überzeugt. Zumindest PvE-mässig spielt Aoc ganz oben mit. PvP ist nach wie vor noch entäuschend.


----------



## Corescant (8. November 2010)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber als ich noch gespielt hab, zu Release, sahen Instanzen folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Man kam rein und blickt auf drölfquillionen Mobs die allesamt soviel HP haben wie in WoW teilweise Bosse. Ergo braucht man fürn Trashpack von 3 - 4 Mobs locker mal 5 Minuten, mal abgesehen davon dass man nonstop durch cc´n muss, wenn da auch nur ein Vieh zu früh rauskam oder getriggert wurde, war man dem Wipe n Stückchen näher.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen...Hab auch mit Release angefangen zu spielen.

Bis man erstmal LVL 30 war und durfte, rein in den Feuertempel... ohne Ende Feuermobs die massig dmg machen. Passt der Mage net auf und haut einen nicht in CC, gabs nen wipe. Obelisk(Friedhof) steht in Alsig, also wieder 5min latschen bis zum eingang. So kann sich das ziehen...Ich hab da locker 8 LVL gemacht, nur im Feuertempel. 50x drin gewesen. KEIN ordentlicher drop, kein einziger...

Von Steelrake garnicht zu sprechen, machste nen Run durch alle 3 Decks, biste 4 Std unterwegs... einziger Drop für mich war sone KLeriker-Schulter, kein Plan was das war, auf jeden fall wars grün.

Von LVL 47-49 war mir das gegrinde so stupide, das man da quasi wie ein Bot rumlief.

Hab mich bis LVL50 Gequält, einmal in DP gewesen, danach hab ich das Spiel auf den Müll geworfen. Machst nen Mega-Speedrun durch diese Instanz, und ma ENde droppt der Boss nen GRAUEN HELM!

Für nen Casual-Gamer ist es defintiv nicht zu empfehlen... selbst seit 2.0

/ironie an/ Einziger Unterschied ist, das man den Bot kurz ausschalten muss um die Grind-Quests abzugeben! /ironie aus/

Ödes,stupides geschnetzel ist das... Nix anderes

Von der Grafik her: Unschlagbar

Gameplay : Katastrophe


----------



## Piti49 (8. November 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Das ich nicht lache. AION ist auf älteren Rechnern (z.B. nem Athlon 64 X2 4200, 2GB RAM, Radeon X1950 Pro) unspielbar und ruckelt fast ununterbrochen.
> 
> 
> Dazu muss man auch noch sagen, dass WoW technisch besser ist.





Hey
Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Ich spiele zwar selber Wow, aber habe mir Aion auch mal angeschaut.  Ich war erstaunt wie gut es auf meiner Kiste lief.

Mein System:

asrock alivedual esata2
Amd Athlon X2 5000+
sapphire radeon 3850 512Mb AGP8x
4Gb DDr 800 Mhz
Win Xp 32 Bit (anderes Win geht leider nicht wegen mangelnden Garttreibern für die Agp Schnittstelle)


Bei mir läuft Aion mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 2x AA und 8x AF alles ausser Schatten auf Max.

Bei Wow muss ich auf Schatte und Bodenobjektdichte sowie in 25er Raids auf Partikeleffekte verzichten um immer bei 60 Fps zu bleiben.

Ich glaube bei einigen liegt es einfach nur an einem unsauber und unüberlegt zusammen geschraubten Pc. Mehr ist es oft nicht.
Zudem mit was weiss ich für nen Müll voll gesaut. 
Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige der dies schon sehr oft erlebt hat. Aber irgendwann hat man kein Bock mehr den Leuten immer wieder das Selbe zu erzählen.


----------



## La Saint (9. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hatte Aion zu Anfang aber auch viele Schwächen und hob sich in keinster Weise von Aoc ab. Die Quests waren viel zu wenig und außerdem einfach nur billig. Instanzen, zumindest jene, die ich gesehen hatte, boten null Anspruch und waren einfach nur lieblos umgesetzt. Die Landkarten, zumindest jene, die optisch etwas Abwechslung boten, waren klein und die Bewegungsfreiheit meist mehr als eingeschränkt. Viele waren schlauchartig aufgebaut.



Oha. Ein perfektes Beispiel für die Gnade des Vergessens. Oder du hast AoC nicht bei Release gespielt.

Eigentlich will ich hier im Aion-Forum keine Diskussion über AoC lostreten, möge es in Frieden ruhen, aber dieses Statement kann ich nicht unkommentiert lassen.

Die Release-Versionen von Aion und AoC auf die gleiche Stufen zu stellen entspricht der Behauptung, ein Rolls Royce wäre mit einem rostigen Tretroller zu vergleichen. Was Funcom ins Regal gestelllt hatte war kein Spiel, sondern in Bytes gegossener Industriemüll. Und was Funcom als Release bezeichnete, war eine Verarschung der Käufer hart am Rande zur Wirtschaftskriminalität.

Nur zur Erinnerung: 

Der Client hatte ein Memory-Leak (eine Todsünde unter Programmierern), daß ihn reproduzierbar nach einer halben Stunde abstürzen ließ. Und das war nur einer von vielen Bugs, die das Spiel abschiessen konnten. Es hat fast ein halbes Jahr gedauert, bis das gefixed war. Endgültig herausgekriegt haben sie es bis heute nicht.
Das Postsystem fraß Items. Die man auch nicht wiederkriegte, denn ein Support existierte nicht.
Der Support war ein Mail-Bot, der Tickets annahm und diese nach einer Woche automatisch löschte.
Die Items hatten Stats, die aber nur Dekoration waren und keinerlei Auswirkungen aufs Spiel hatten.
Es gab geschätzte 3 Varianten von jedem Rüstungsteil. Die Varianten waren braun, hellbraun und dunkelbraun. Andere Unterschiede gab es nicht. Klar, sie hatten andere Stats. Aber da sprachen wie ja gerade schon von.
Man konnte durch den Boden der Spielwelt fallen und sich die Landschaft als Drahtgittermodell von unten anschauen. Ich allein kannte ca. ein Dutzend solcher Stellen.
Die zwei, drei Instanzen im Spiel waren so verbugged, das man entweder nicht rein, oder nicht mehr raus kam. Türen ließen sich nicht öffnen, Fallen machten 1Hit-Schaden, und wenn man es doch bis zum Endboss schaffte, dann war der auch schon mal nicht zu Hause. Und Drops. Welche Drops?
Crafting war quasi nicht existent. Zum einen existierten die meisten Mats, die man zum Craften gebraucht hätte, noch garnicht im Spiel. Zum anderen waren die Anforderungen so wahnwitzig und das Ergebnis zu minderwertig, das es sich auch garnicht gelohnt hätte.
In AoC führte genau ein Weg durch die Wüste. Wollte man davon nach rechts oder links abweichen um mal die Gegend zu erkunden, dann lief man vor unsichtbare Wände. Von wegen große frei entdeckbare Welt. Alles nur graphische Illusion.
Das Spiel war und ist komplett instanziert. Inklusiv der Dörfer und sogar der Häuser. Wenn man in eine Gaststätte wollte, mußte man an die Tür klopfen und dann den Ladebildschirm abwarten.
Eine Minimap gab es. Ja. Aber die meiste Zeit war sie ein hellgrau gefüllter Kreis ohne jegliche Information.
Jede Woche kam ein Patch raus, der 5 Bugs behob. Und 3 neue einbaute.
Das sind jetzt nur ein paar Sachen, die mir nach fast 3 Jahren spontan einfallen. Und es sind nur Beispiele für unzählige weitere Bugs. Das mit Aion vergleichen zu wollen ist ein Witz. Aion war beim westlichen (und nur der zählt für uns) Release quasi bugfrei, hatte allen angekündigten Spielekontent und war ein Wunder der Stabilität.

Und im Gegensatz zu Funcom hatte es NCSoft nicht nötig, betatestende Spielezeitschriftredakteure und andere Lohnschreiber ins Startgebiet einzusperren, damit sie a) den Schrott nicht sehen b) eine 90+ - Wertung abgeben damit die Releasekäufer abgezockt werden können. AoC ist das einzige Spiel in der Geschichte der Online-Spiele, bei dem der Hersteller das None Disclosure Agreement (juristischer Maulkorb, der den Leuten verbietet zu erzählen was sie gesehen haben) der Betatester bis weit nach dem Release aufrecht erhielt. Was aber garnicht notwendig gewesen wäre. Denn auch die Betatester hat man so gut wie nie aus dem Startgebiet herausgelassen und hochlevelige Chars durften sie nur 3 Tage vor Release spielen. Hier wußte jemand genau, welchen Müll er hat und wollte ihn trotzdem mit aller Gewalt verkaufen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Nahemis (9. November 2010)

La schrieb:


> Die Release-Versionen von Aion und AoC auf die gleiche Stufen zu stellen entspricht der Behauptung, ein Rolls Royce wäre mit einem rostigen Tretroller zu vergleichen. Was _Funcom _ins Regal gestelllt hatte war kein Spiel, sondern in Bytes gegossener Industriemüll. Und was _Funcom_ als Release bezeichnete, war eine Verarschung der Käufer hart am Rande zur Wirtschaftskriminalität.



Ich denk mal so hattest du das gemeint.


----------



## La Saint (9. November 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich denk mal so hattest du das gemeint.


Danke Nahemis, genauso hatte ich es gemeint ^^. Ich habs schon editiert.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2010)

So reproduzierbar scheint es dann doch nicht gewesen zu sein, weil mein Aoc auch ganz zu Anfang fast nie abstürzte. Und doch, ich habe Aion zu Anfang gespielt. Bis knapp vor 50. Dann wurde es mir zu blöd.
Das Aoc eine rießige Spielwelt bot, hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Sie war zu Anfang relativ klein und auch oft schauchförmig, wie bei Aion. Eine große freie Welt hat Wow oder Daoc. Zugegeben, Aoc mag zu Anfang mehr Fehler gehabt haben, aber was Aion geboten hat, war zwar weitestgehend fehlerfrei, aber hey: wo nichts ist, kann man nicht viel falsch machen. Eine nicht vorhandene Quest wird wohl schlecht nen Bug haben.
Und die wenigen, die vorhanden waren, waren vom billigsten. Im Gegensatz zum Queststoff, den Wow mit dem letzten Addon bietet, einfach nicht der Rede wert. Wahrscheinlich hatten die Tester auch viel mehr Zeit bei Aion. Nachdem sie irgendwann dazu übergingen, Boden nur als flache matschige Texturen darzustellen, hatten sie wohl einiges an zeitlichen Puffer gewonnen. Und ja, dass kann sogar Blizzard mit ihrer uralten Rotzengine besser. Ist zwar immer noch an vielen Stellen pixelig im Gegensatz zu Aion, aber sie bemühen sich überalll das Maximum rauszuholen. Das muss man ihnen lassen. Die von Aion dachten mancherorts wohl, es reiche, die Cry-Engine zu lizenzieren und die Vegetation sprießt ganz allein aus dem Boden. Ne Unterwasserwelt war für sie anscheinend auch zu aufwendig, weswegen sie sich auf Seen mit der Tiefe einer Pfütze beschränkten. Die Gewässer, die etwas tiefer waren und die Levelbegrenzung darstellten, die boten einem dann graue Polygone, wenn man ins Wasser sprang.

Aoc hatte zu Anfang sehr viele Fehler und anderes fehlte gar komplett. Dann war es eben noch größerer Pfusch, als Aion. Soll mir recht sein. Ich bin kein Aoc-Fanboy. Ich beurteile die Dinge nüchtern.
Aber fest steht, dass Aion auch in vielerlei Hinsicht zwar nicht fehlerhaft, aber einfach nur billig, plump und unzureichend umgesetzt wurde. Ob das jetzt soviel besser ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls nach einen Monat beide Spiele weggelegt.

Ach und offenbar scheinst du nicht zu wissen, was ein Rolls Royce ist. Sonst würdest du wohl Aion nicht damit vergleichen.


----------



## Nahemis (9. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ne Unterwasserwelt war für sie anscheinend auch zu aufwendig, weswegen sie sich auf Seen mit der Tiefe einer Pfütze beschränkten. Die Gewässer, die etwas tiefer waren und die Levelbegrenzung darstellten, die boten einem dann graue Polygone, wenn man ins Wasser sprang.
> 
> *Unterwasserwelten sind mit der CryEngine 1 leider nicht möglich aber ein Grafikupdate wird es bei Aion auf die CryEngine 2 geben und mit ihr können fantastische Unterwasserwelten geschaffen werden. Auch das aufwerten von Texturen ist erst mit dem Grafikupdate möglich. Also alles in Arbeit.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2010)

Wieso wird im Falle von Star Wars ein Flop erwartet? Weil irgendein Ex-Mitarbeiter planlos rumgeflamed hat?


----------



## Nahemis (9. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wieso wird im Falle von Star Wars ein Flop erwartet? Weil irgendein Ex-Mitarbeiter planlos rumgeflamed hat?




Zum einen weil es bei den enormen Entwicklungskosten recht unwarscheinlich ist, das sie über ein Abomodell schwarze Zahlen schreiben werden und zum anderen, nenn du mir doch mal ein Spiel welches nach WoW nicht "geflopt" ist.
Die Erwartungen sind sehr hoch und du weißt so gut wie ich das die Community nur schwer zufrieden zu stellen ist.


"Star Wars &#150; The Old Republic: MMO wird laut Bigpoint Chef Hubertz mit Abo-Modell niemals rentabel sein"

http://www.buffed.de...s-rentabel-sein

http://www.buffed.de...-Release-Termin


Meiner Meinung nach liegt die Zukunft der MMOGs im asiatischen Markt und nicht im westlichen da der Westen von WoW dominiert wird!


----------



## Nahemis (9. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. November 2010)

Toll, da blabberst du nach, was irgendein Typ von sich gibt. Wie oft die schon Scheiße von sich gegeben haben, weil sie es auch einfach nicht besser wussten, oder aber auch nicht besser wissen wollten, dass lässt sich doch garnicht mehr zählen. Vielleicht will er dir einfach nur einimpfen, wie toll Mikro-Transaktionen sind. Und warum mmo's ausschließlich im asiatischen Raum Zukunft haben wollen, will sich mir auch nicht erschließen. Wegen Aion? Klar, die leben hauptsächlich von Asiaten, aber es ist auch ein Spiel von Asiaten für Asiaten. Damit kannst du hier keinen aus der Reserve locken. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man kein Spiel machen könnte, mit dem man nicht doch einen gesunden Spielerstamm erreichen kann. Wow ist nicht allmächtig und irgendwann wird es den Leuten auch langweilig. Das merkt man doch jetzt schon. Ich finde deine Ansichten sehr eingeschränkt und teils auch etwas weltfremd, wenn du Wow als unbesiegbar ansiehst.


----------



## Gutgore (10. November 2010)

Ich habe Aion ca 5 Monate gespielt und muss sagen Aion ist ein wirklich super game...doch es gibt halt nachteile. Ich zb war auf Kromede auf asmo seite (assa) ich hab in kürzester zeit mein char auf 50 gehabt und auch ziemlich schnell 4 Anuhart Teile gehabt und dp a-runs gemacht bist zum umfallen. Dazu antürlich fast jeden Tag pvp action um die festungen. Ich kann also sagen ich hab Hardcore gezockt...täglich 12 h oder mehr war keine Seltenheit. Doch das problem ist einfach das die Server unbalanced sind und das wird immer mehr deutlicher. Desweiteren gibt es einfach viel zu viele Leute die ihren Char nicht beherschen können. Wenn man ne Stamm hat dann ist das natürlich kein Thema aber es gibt viele die können keine Stamm aufbauen und sind somit frustriert. Wer will schon stundenlang nach inzen oder sonstiges suchen (was öfter vorkam als man denkt). Ein weiteres Problem ist/war bei mir das das Spiel mir nicht genügend geboten hat im high end bereich außer dark poeta und pvp gab es einfach nicht. A-Runs waren in der Stamm routine und s-runs waren schier unmöglich da die items dazu fehlten (ich sag nur 0.000001 % dropchance..) Es mag sich zwar vieles verändert haben und wird es vll auch noch. Aber das hauptproblem bleibt das die server unbalanced sind und es zu wenig spieler gibt auf deutschen Servern.


----------



## Cruser (10. November 2010)

So hab mal ne frage habe Aion wie es heraus gekommen ist sehr aktiv gespielt war einer der schnellsten levler. Hab bis 35 gezockt und dann einfach keine Lust mehr auf das grinden gehabt, ich habe jetzt oft gehört das es nicht mehr so schlimm sein soll aber wie gut ist es jetzt wirklich geworden? Und wenn ich jetzt wieder anfangen würde hätte ich da große Probleme?


----------



## facepaw (10. November 2010)

Bigpoint chef, wen intressiert den was der sagt, der hat doch nur so schrott f2p spiele mitüberteuerten preisen


----------



## Nahemis (10. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Toll, da blabberst du nach, was irgendein Typ von sich gibt. Wie oft die schon Scheiße von sich gegeben haben, weil sie es auch einfach nicht besser wussten, oder aber auch nicht besser wissen wollten, dass lässt sich doch garnicht mehr zählen. Vielleicht will er dir einfach nur einimpfen, wie toll Mikro-Transaktionen sind. Und warum mmo's ausschließlich im asiatischen Raum Zukunft haben wollen, will sich mir auch nicht erschließen. Wegen Aion? Klar, die leben hauptsächlich von Asiaten, aber es ist auch ein Spiel von Asiaten für Asiaten. Damit kannst du hier keinen aus der Reserve locken. Das heißt aber nicht, dass man kein Spiel machen könnte, mit dem man nicht doch einen gesunden Spielerstamm erreichen kann. Wow ist nicht allmächtig und irgendwann wird es den Leuten auch langweilig. Das merkt man doch jetzt schon. Ich finde deine Ansichten sehr eingeschränkt und teils auch etwas weltfremd, wenn du Wow als unbesiegbar ansiehst.




Ich hoffe du hast Recht. Die Leute freuen sich auf Tera, Rift und SWTOR aber ich denke das viele sich nach wenigen Monaten wieder WoW zuwenden werden. Die Vergangenheit hat es immer wieder gezeigt.
Und ja Aion lebt hauptsächlich vom asiatischen Markt sonst wäre das Spiel schon längst nicht mehr da. Deswegen glaube ich das Tera sich am ehesten halten wird, weil es auch für den asiatischen Markt gemacht wurde und wir von Rift sehr bald nach Release nichts mehr hören werden. Tja und SWTor...ich drücke dem Spiel echt die Daumen.


----------



## Nahemis (10. November 2010)

Cruser schrieb:


> So hab mal ne frage habe Aion wie es heraus gekommen ist sehr aktiv gespielt war einer der schnellsten levler. Hab bis 35 gezockt und dann einfach keine Lust mehr auf das grinden gehabt, ich habe jetzt oft gehört das es nicht mehr so schlimm sein soll aber wie gut ist es jetzt wirklich geworden? Und wenn ich jetzt wieder anfangen würde hätte ich da große Probleme?



Wie ich schon sagte kannst du bedeutend besser Leveln als zum Release und es geht schneller. Jetzt kommt noch Patch 2.1 der die Droppraten anhebt und noch ein paar Dinge vereinfacht. Also Wiedereinstieg lohnt sich.


Ach ja die Server sind alle Balanced was die Anzahl der Spieler angeht nur auf Kromede Elyos hat man Schwierigkeiten sich zu organisieren.


----------



## Deathtyrann (10. November 2010)

Ich wollte auf jedenfall wieder einsteigen nur mien Account wurde deaktiviert kann man den wieder Aktivieren oder muss ich mir Aion neu kaufen?


----------



## Nahemis (10. November 2010)

Deathtyrann schrieb:


> Ich wollte auf jedenfall wieder einsteigen nur mien Account wurde deaktiviert kann man den wieder Aktivieren oder muss ich mir Aion neu kaufen?



Kann wieder aktiviert werden. Schreib mal den Support an dann hast du deinen Account bald wieder.


----------



## Nayomi (10. November 2010)

aber bedenkt mal wer SWTOR macht nämlich *Bioware*
die meiner meinung nach die rollenspiel entwickler Götter sind
z.b sie haben
-Mass Effect 1-2
-Dragon Age 1 und bald 2
-Jade Empire (<3)
-Knight of the old Republic

klar ich weiss sie haben keine mmo erfahrungen bis jetz aber sie wissen einfach was sie tun! 
das is das was sie von anderen entwickler studios *hust*Age of Conan Warhammer *räusper* nich haben ausser Blizzard
es wird warscheinlich nicht das mörder hardcore mmo was ich bis jetzt von SW:TOR gesehen habe denke ich mir es ist wie Hdro
in dem sinne ->der weg zum max lvl is das ziel die epic storylines marke Bioware gepaart mit eben der mmo komponente spieler die kein interesse an der story eines spiels und speziel eines mmos haben und 
in kürzester zeit max lvl erreicht haben da sie alles mögliche weggeklickt haben werden dann sicher rum 
mimimin das es auf max lvl kein content gibt den Bioware in der zeit entwickeln kann wärend die
die spieler die gemütlich ans spiel ran gehen und eben die story ausgiebig geniesen 
oder nich oft zum spielen können wegen arbeit schule etc.

mir können diese mekerer und schnell schnell max lvl erreicher in SW:TOR gerne wegbleiben da sie die stärke dieses mmos weggeklickt haben


----------



## Nahemis (10. November 2010)

Ja hoffen wir das Beste für SWTOR.


----------



## Klos1 (10. November 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast Recht. Die Leute freuen sich auf Tera, Rift und SWTOR aber ich denke das viele sich nach wenigen Monaten wieder WoW zuwenden werden. Die Vergangenheit hat es immer wieder gezeigt.
> Und ja Aion lebt hauptsächlich vom asiatischen Markt sonst wäre das Spiel schon längst nicht mehr da. Deswegen glaube ich das Tera sich am ehesten halten wird, weil es auch für den asiatischen Markt gemacht wurde und wir von Rift sehr bald nach Release nichts mehr hören werden. Tja und SWTor...ich drücke dem Spiel echt die Daumen.



Das Problem war bei den vergangen Spielen doch immer, dass die Spiele nicht das waren, was sie im Vorfeld zu sein suggerierten. Teilweise liegt dieses Problem natürlich auch an den überzogenen Erwartungen der potenziellen Kunden. Auf der anderen Seite lehnen sich aber auch die Entwickler zu weit aus dem Fenster. Wenn ein Spiel wie Aoc, welches als Game angepriesen wird, dass den PvP auf ein neues Level bringt, unterm Strich bei Release so gut wie nichts vorzuweisen hat, dann ist das halt Fail. Und Warhammer wurde leider auch völlig verhunzt.

Bei Aion wurde einfach nicht berücksichtigt, dass Europäer andere Vorstellungen von einem guten Spiel haben, wie Asiaten. Ich möchte euch das Spiel nicht madig machen, nichts liegt mir ferner und ich maße mir auch nicht an, über den jetzigen mir unbekannten Zustand des Spiels zu urteilen, aber was am Anfang geboten wurde, war einfach ungenügend um damit eine breite Maße zu befriedigen. Viele von euch sagen immer, dass der mangelnde Questcontent damals nicht so schlimm war, weil ein solches Spiel eh dafür da ist, um mit der Gruppe loszuziehen, wofür es in Aion die Elite-Gebiete gab. Eine völlig legitime Ansicht. Die breite Maße triffst du damit aber nicht. Und das Quests an allen Ecken und Enden fehlten und jene, die vorhanden waren überwiegend von minderer Qualität waren, dass lässt sich nicht bestreiten. In Wow hast du inzwischen wirklich teils sehr abwechslungsreiche Quests, viele mit geskripteten Events. Sowas wird heutzutage verlangt. Damit meine ich jetzt aber nicht, dass jedes Spiel ein Wow-Klon sein muss. Ich kann das Wow selbst bald nicht mehr sehen und freue mich über jeden frischen Wind in diesem Genre. Es heißt viel eher, egal welches Konzept du verfolgst, setze es gut um. Willst du ein PvP-Spiel sein, dann solltest du tunlichst dafür sorgen, dass es gut spielbar ist. Wenn es so wie in Warhammer anfängt, von wegen, Hauptsädte weg, Festungen weg, Performance total für den Hugo und und und... dann hast du halt leider versagt.

Und nachdem Warhammer sonst nicht so viel weltbewegendes im PvE zu bieten hatte und der eigentliche Teil des Spiels, nämlich PvP nicht sonderlich gut funktionierte, ist es halt mehr oder weniger gescheitert.
Ich glaube, dass jedem halbwegs geradeausdenkenden Menschen klar ist, dass ein mmo zu Release nicht den Umfang von Wow haben kann. Aber das, was geplant ist, sollte dem heutigen Standard entsprechen.
Damals in Daoc genügte es den Leuten, einfach durch die Welt zu streifen, sich einen Spot mit Mobs zu suchen und da dann stundenlang drauf einzukloppen. Heute wird halt etwas mehr abgefragt.

Trotzdem glaube ich daran, dass eines Tages ein Spiel kommt, dass genauso wie Wow einschlägt. Vielleicht ja sogar wieder von Blizzard. Vielleicht aber auch schon von Bioware. Auch wenn die letzten Spiele jetzt nicht so der Burner waren, so halte ich es für übertrieben zu denken, man könne auch hier in Europa kein mmo mehr etablieren. Es muss halt einfach nur gut sein. Lieber etwas weniger Umfang zu Release, aber dafür durchweg hochwertig. Wow hatte damals in vielerlei Hinsicht Maßstäbe gesetzt. Andere Sachen waren aber auch bei Blizzard mangelhaft oder gar nicht vorhanden. Man denke zum Beispiel an PvP. Damals ging auch das noch. Heute aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Nahemis (10. November 2010)

Ja klar hast ja Recht. Aion hat sich aber sehr gewandelt und nun da viele Schwächen, die das Spiel zum Release hatte, behoben wurden kann es meiner Meinung nach wieder das Spiel sein, welches sich damals viele Spieler gewünscht hatten. Und durch die ständigen Contenterweiterungen und dem kommenden Grafikupdate wird Aion immer interessanter und besser. 

Warum also noch lange auf ein neues MMO warten und nicht einem gewachsenem MMO eine Chance geben?

LG 
Nahemis


----------



## Klos1 (11. November 2010)

An mir soll das nicht scheitern. Ich habe bisher in jedem mmo immer wieder mal reingesehen. Sogar im guten alten Daoc bin ich immer wieder mal anzutreffen.


----------

